# LF fish to stock 15 gallon



## Edarion

I'm looking for something ' special"
that would make my fish tank ( 15 gal) stand out from all the other generic ones.
Any suggestions?

Also Looking for SAND!!!!!
about 30 pounds or so for the abovementioned tank.
Preferably meet somewhere close to me if they want to sell the sand because I have no vehicle.
Thus, I'm not dragging a 30 pound bucket of sand from Surrey to Metrotown... not happening


----------



## Death's Sting

Exotic shrimp or fancy guppies perhaps?


----------



## Edarion

Maybe fancy guppies any other suggestions?


----------



## Death's Sting

pea puffers?


----------



## target

Chili Rasboras or White Cloud Minnows.


----------



## Faiora

you could make it a brackish tank... keep a figure 8 puffer and some fancy snails, as well as possibly a couple mollies. The puffer will cheerfully eat baby snails & baby mollies. Snails are important to the diet of puffers... shrimp species are also recommended, and will probably also be eaten by the puffer as it grows. Figure 8's grow to about 3" which is about perfect for your 15 gallon tank as long as you're not keeping too many other fish (puffers are very territorial and might or might not tolerate tankmates for very long). I'd try and keep some java moss for snails/shrimp/mollies/etc to munch on.

I love puffers they're awesome. 

Pea puffers are adorable... they only get up to about 1" so you could try keeping a couple if your tank has plants or hiding spots. 

Other than puffers... hmm... 

The fancy guppies were a good idea. If you're willing to spend the money you can get some beautiful varieties for a show tank. 

People do set up 15-gallon marine nano tanks, but due to stability issues associated with small tanks, this is definitely not recommended unless you have past experience with saltwater aquariums. 

You could try a 15-gallon planted tank, if you find various low-light plants or purchase a quality lighting system. I'm sure many users could help you find & procure low-light species for your tank. Plants generally do not fare well in brackish water, so this would not work well in combination with mollies & figure 8 puffers.

I'm interested to hear more suggestions from other users - I'm sure we all want out tanks to be unique and satisfying, even the smaller tanks.


----------



## Edarion

how hard are puffers to keep? currently i got a sailfin in there would they be compatible?
How about dwarf cichlids would they work?
Anyone have any puffers to sell me?


----------



## Scholz

odessa barb

they have some really nice ones @ aquarium west....

or go with some killifish....


----------



## Edarion

already got a sailfin in there. don't think that would work... with the killifish


----------



## Edarion

BUMP TTT
Looking for fish to fill the middle and upper strata. currently
I have the lower strata done. 2 Cories and 1 Sailfin.


----------



## budahrox

Sailfin????
You mean a pleco????
If so, you're gonna need a new tank real soon. lol
Cheers!!


----------



## Faiora

Yeah, sailfins get big o.o;; 
Probably better just to get some shrimp or maybe snails for algae duty. 
Although if you get puffers they'll cheerfully eat the snails, and probably the shrimp also  Nice thing is, they don't contribute to bioload as much, 'specially if they're getting eaten 

Seriously though... the pleco should go. Trade it for some shrimp.


----------



## budahrox

If Algae is the concern, a couple of otto cats & or Ammano Shrimp will help.
I'd recommend a couple of both.
Cheers!!!


----------



## Edarion

I got the sailfin from another user on BCA that had it in a 15 gal for 3 years.
I don't think it'll grow anymore. But if it grows yea i'll have to switch to a larger tank


----------



## ibenu

sail fins dont tolerate any other plecos near them, just a heads up on that one... and if they are fed they should exceed 8 inches easy!

Maybe get some endlers?


----------



## eternity302

Edarion said:


> I got the sailfin from another user on BCA that had it in a 15 gal for 3 years.
> I don't think it'll grow anymore. But if it grows yea i'll have to switch to a larger tank


WOW! Definitely stunted growth!

I recall reading a thread from you before the crash! And i definitely recall alot of different suggestions! I guess you still haven't made up your mind, umm.. maybe wander around the pet shops and check out what setups they have? And see which one you like most? everyone has their own taste to their own aquarium! =) Good luck!

And I can't agree more with the others on guppies! they grow on you over time, they reproduce into different colors, so you can't really go wrong =)


----------



## Edarion

Unfortunately, I did not get to read any of those suggestions because the thing crashed. and I put it up before I went to bed for the night.
And Mr. Sailfin is probably stunted. 
I want a pea puffer. You have any idea which shops would have it?


----------



## eternity302

I've seen quite a few at Fraser Aquarium in Vancouver East! Check them out, BRING CASH, you can haggle the prices =) just thought I give you a headsup on that!


----------



## eternity302

btw... since you said you wanted a brackish tank.. I use to have archer fish! They're amazing, if you keep them in good condition, they have a complete yellow tail and a nice yellow glow! And they can shoot bloodworms off your fingers =) luved doing that! Until they were adopted by a high school science teacher =) glad it wuz for good cause!


----------



## Edarion

Would the pea puffer be aggressive verses the sailfin and cories that are in the tank.


----------



## eternity302

Well!
I use to have a small brackish water tank with sand and a little lower on the ph side! I had huge success by adding pieces of driftwood and always adding almond leaves in there!

I housed 3 x Archer Fish which i bought them at 1.5" and they went to 3.5-4"! 3 x FreshWater Flounders, 2" when I got them or less, and they grew to 3.5-4"! 3 x Pea Puffers! 3 x Silver loaches at around 3-4" as well!!
This combo did incredibly successful! but there wuz one down side to it.. i added aquarium salt weekly during water changes, but as water evaporates, it sticks on to the lights, the side of the tank and the filters, which made it look a little messy, AND it screwed up one of the lights in the canopy becuz of the water and salt!

=) just my experience! But they eventually got really really really boring! Cuz in a brackish tank, besides driftwood, there really isn't anything else you can do!

Pea puffers - You can hardly see
Archer Fish - As they age larger and larger, they get aggressive, and they do prefer to school, small schools aren't great
Freshwater flounder - coolest thing ever, but you also hardly see them until they smell blood worms!
Silver loaches - You only see them during feeding, but I also have the pea puffers that attacked one to death, but that wuz once in a bluemoon, cuz they never bug em!

Anyways, NONE of them takes flakes, 3 times a day bloodworms for me, and the archers will take those Hikari Arowana sticks!
But you always have to feed a bit more, or the archers will eat them all, before the flounders ever have a chance!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Edarion

What size was your tank anyways? I have a feeling that the same set up won't really work in mine due to size


----------



## eternity302

20 or 29 gallon! Don't remember, but it wuz a long tank!

You definitely don't have to follow my setup!
Dun go with the Archer fish, but they occupy mid to top of the tank, which made it look less boring, they were the main reason why i kept the tank for so long! otherwise i would of thrown it out!
I would definitely build something that'll breed in your tank as starters! You never get a boring moment!
Maybe try Kribs? Steel Blue dwarf Cichlids? Eletric blue ram? Gold german ram? German Blue ram? These are all amazing selections for a 15 gallon! Just plant it or not, definitely up to you, put some wood and some rocks in there, and they'll just do there job =) why not make it interesting tat you won't get bored and change to something else later on? Cuz pea puffers? They are incredibly boring (just my opinion, pls dun be angry about it) =)


----------



## Edarion

hm... pea puffers are boring eh. scratch that.
the Cichlids would be aggressive to the other fish won't they.
i'll probably do plants. but that will happen after I get the substrate


----------



## eternity302

I have 3 types of apistogramma in my tank! Aggressive, a little, but hardly deadly! They don't even chase or nip, just flare at each other!

I would start on Kribs if you're a beginner =) and move to gold german rams or german blue rams! These are ALL available at IPU in Richmond last day, big in size, and in awesome quality! BUT you can always pick some up anywhere you prefer! I am only trying to give you options my friend, not telling you what to do =) I hope i've been helping so far!


----------



## Edarion

interesting...expensive no?
Trying to acheive a balance between cost and efficiency.


----------



## eternity302

Kribs, not at all! (females are more dull in color, and the belly is MUCH MORE red than the males)
Golden German Ram ranges for $9-$15 (hard to differ male and female)
German Blue Rams $14.88 a piece at IPU, i found them alright in price.. still kinda pricey!
Or you can get the cheaper brothers of german blue rams, the Bolivian Rams, they're always around $3-$8!
I saw some at PJ's Pets, but not great in quality!

=) I would go Kribs, not costly at all, easy to sex, then breed them, trade with others for the ones u want! =) awesome idea!


----------



## Edarion

How do you breed kribs? and how many can I put in my 15 gal?
You know, Looking it up online. It says that kribs are only good for 20 gals..
Mine is only a 15.
http://www.theaquarians.net/ArticlesandWallpapers/fish_profile_kribensis.htm
http://www.angelfire.com/ca/RobertsFishPage/Krib.html


----------



## eternity302

BLAH! I never believe aquarium recommended size! It's not that accurate, but it gives you a thought on how big you should have!
Grab 2 females and a male! Have it planted and a few hiding areas! =) they should be fine!


----------



## eternity302

btw... if you do decide to breed! You shouldn't have a pleco! They'll aim for the eggs! LOL! since they're cleaners, havings eggs on rocks and plants are big no no!

But if you decide to keep him! Maybe decide on livebearers!


----------



## Edarion

hm... Isn't this interesting. My cories just started attacking my sailfin.
I have 5 cories now. I saw this white spot on my sailfin. its like the skin was gone.


----------



## eternity302

OR he just hit a piece of wood or sharp edge object in your tank!


----------



## Edarion

Possible. what do I do?


----------



## eternity302

Me personally? I hardly ever do anything at all! Let nature takes its course! I PERSONALLY, just ME, not speaking for everyone.. i usually sprinkle salt in my tank if anyone's injured, just a little bit, maybe change 20-30% of the water DAILY until the would heals up! but i hardly do that, the only time i ever did that wuz when my jardini got a little beat up! otherwise, small wounds will just heal itself!


----------



## Edarion

That is a lot of work to change 20-30% of the water daily.


----------



## eternity302

LOL! You're telling a guy that lives in a 3 story town house! I have all my tanks on the top floor, and the closest washroom is on the second floor, with over 100 gallon of water in my room!
In my opinion, it should be a great reward at the end, not work! I actually wait for the day of water change! Check all my water parameters every two days and feed minimum 3 times a day, or split into 5 meals if im not working for the day!
=) If you luv the hobby, just do it! a 15 gallon tank isnt alot of work if you can keep your fish alive right?


----------



## Edarion

wow. over 100 gallons of water in your room that's amazing!


----------



## eternity302

LOL! I took over the whole top floor!
Use to have 16 tanks in here, now only 3 tanks! Anyways, you shouldnt be lazy! I use to be extremely lazy, I recall ALOT of fish dying in my hands, everytime i wuz unsuccessful with one tank, I completely give up and pretty much let the rest die or my gf jumps in to save em!
BUT, i started appreciating the work, time and effort i put in it!

Congo tetras were the main reason that got me into NOT buying really nice fish, but RAISING is the key!
Congo tetras are the ugliest little ducklings you can buy at 2inch, the better food, the more often water changes, the more plants you grow, the more color comes out! I feel great success with them, and to know that friends and coworkers luv to come over just to check it out, you feel that you succeeded in something! =) I grow my plants using a cheap diy co2, and some low tech lights! I started with 2 bunch stem plants and grew them in a 4 foot tank, now it's over running my whole tank in less than 2 months! =)
You don't have to BUY pretty fish, you just have to RAISE the fish to your likings with the right diet!
Add a few plants, cheap pieces of drift wood at king ed's! Do your weekly water change, and you're good! =)
If you wanna know how cheap I can go, I don't even use carbon and ammonia in my tank!
=) I am that cheap! LOL!

Heading to aprils right now to check out the stock!
I'll talk to you again later! HAHA~ If you need help or have any questions to ask, I am no expert, but I'll be delighted to help!

PS: Check out congo tetras when they're babies and when they grow up! When they grow up, the big nice ones can cost up to $50, that's the highest I've seen, and when they're babies, I bought mine for $2.50 each~ They're pushing to 3-4"s now~ That could be a fish you can consider, they school, they're great eaters, and they're very hardy!


----------



## Edarion

best place to buy congo tetras?
They won't outgrow my 15 gal right?


----------



## eternity302

For a 15 Gallon, I might put four of em?
They'll do fine with your congos!
Keep in mind, most fish thrive with plants, if you hvae no plants, it will never bring out all the true colors, this doesn't apply for all fish, but it definitely applies for congo tetra! And a downside is, your pleco, it will definitely eat your plants LOL!
HAHA!! Dun listen to me, I'm giving you idea's on wat fish to pick! And i bought mine at Richmond Centre Pet Habitat =) they were healthy, and I know the owner, so LOL! but you can buy it anywhere, like Aprils, or King Ed's (Cough.. not my choice of place).. Fraser Aquarium, alot of places will have em, and I'm sure you walked by these fish MANY MANY times, becuz they're seriously that ugly, you wouldn't even stop to check out what it is!


----------



## Edarion

What kinds of plants won't a Pleco eat?

Right now all I have in the tank is a large piece of driftwood and a pleco cave.


----------



## eternity302

Pleco will eat any plants out of my experience!!
Driftwood only keep them occupied to gnaw on it long enuff...~
This is the reason why I only choose oto cats, siamese algae eaters, and shrimps!


----------



## Edarion

Richmond Center Pet Habitat... Is the owner Tim??He also works at the one in metrotown.


----------



## eternity302

No, the owner isn't Tim, even though they have the same name, they are only a franchise! The owners own the store following the certain rules the offices apply, but almost all stores have their own owner! The previous owner should be John if I recall correctly


----------



## Edarion

intresting. yes I ended up purchasing some glofish,danios, and red-eyed tetras from effox.
At that point i just wanted to put something in there as dithers because the plecos and cory were being very very boring. 
These glofish are so high energy amazing!!!


----------



## eternity302

That's good to hear that you finally got something in!
Good luck on them my friend!


----------



## effox

Yup, ottos are a good choice as well. Shrimp are good cleaners.

Anyone have any opinions on the rummy nose tetras for mid level swimmers?

Glad you like the Glofish, they were illegal in Canada years back.


----------



## eternity302

Shrimp wont do if he's got a pleco!

I'm not gonna make a comment on the glofish! Especially after reading one of the members other thread!


----------



## Edarion

Glofish are not bred to glow. no needle poking here anymore.


----------



## eternity302

Edarion said:


> Glofish are not bred to glow. no needle poking here anymore.


MY BAD!! thought it wuz another fish!

=) they look like nippy little fellows!


----------



## Adz1

eternity302 said:


> Shrimp wont do if he's got a pleco!
> 
> I'm not gonna make a comment on the glofish! Especially after reading one of the members other thread!


i keep cherry shrimps with my BN plecos with no issues.


----------



## Edarion

eternity302 said:


> That's good to hear that you finally got something in!
> Good luck on them my friend!


I'm still planning on picking up some of the cooler fish that you mentioned such as the kribs, congo tetra, and maybe even a Flounder!

That will probably wait until my tank is a little bit more established with plants and stuff. Right now its just a bare bottom with a couple of tetras and danios.

Congo tetras and kribs take flake food?
btw if anyone knows of fast growing hardy plants that can coexist with a sailfin.
Much appreciated.


----------



## eternity302

LOL! My fish aren't cooler!~ I still consider myself as a noobie!
Anyways, flounders are extremely hard to find!
Maybe a hill stream loach? they're starting to get popular here!

My congo's take anything, and as for kribs, I seen them take flake food fine!


----------



## Edarion

lol I didn't mean that effox's fish weren't cool. That's certainly not the case.
...dam those danios are fast...
I meant the cooler fish out of the one's that you mentioned. 
Hill stream loach would do ok in a 15 gal?? hm... gotta think bout that


----------



## eternity302

Hillstream loach/borneo loach/chinese stream loach! I've heard of a million different names already!
THey definitely don't eat algae, very different than all the fish, and they stay small! But you'll have to feed him blood worms!


----------



## Edarion

hm... interesting. Would they take freeze dried?


----------



## eternity302

NOPE! More than definite! I had 3 or 4 of these little guys in my 5 gallon before! very interesting lookin on round rocks!


----------



## Edarion

WOW REALLY!. i have a 5 gallon too.
how much are they on average?


----------



## eternity302

Only saw it at two places recently.. king ed's, and richmond center pet habitat! I think they were both around $12
and lets make sure we're both talking about THIS same fish


----------



## Edarion

yes that's what i'm thinking about. Aggresive???


----------



## eternity302

HECK NO!!!
Even a neon tetra would scare this fellow off!


----------



## Edarion

amazing. you know so much about fish.


----------



## eternity302

=) LOL! I experimented with ALOT of fish, that's what happened when I had 16 tanks!
I just got back in the hobby early this year, and started on tropical planted tanks!

I realize that RAISING your own fish is much more exciting than buying nice fish!
I bought quite a few rainbows, all dull in colors, experimented in giving them a huge mix of diet, they are all now bright and colorful!
Some congo tetras, they were pretty much see through when I got them, now they're pretty huge! And some apistogramma's, trying to breed those, but they're actually quite hard to get them to breed in a community tank LOL! =) keep trying, have fun, and dun give up! It never hurts to experiment, if the fish aren't working out, just try to trade them or sell them! =)t hat's what i always think! OR you can just buy more tanks LOL!


----------



## Edarion

hm interesting. what else do you have in your 5 gallon right now?


----------



## eternity302

Oh.. pretty much I'm growing a java moss floor.. quite successful so far! It's also filled with hornwart? dun remember what it's called! I started my red crystal shrimp colony, bought it from Shrimpgirl on the forum.. bought like 35 of em! And housed with several guppies that I'm trying to breed, and a few horned snails! Pretty much this is my girlfriend's tank!
The other 5 gallon is housed with rocks onlly, I am trying to grow java moss on them!
The last 5 gallon ONLY has one convict cichlid, I had 10 convict cichlids that I wuz trying to feed my oscar with, but he decided that he turn the smallest one into his bestfriend, so from 1 inch, this guy has grown to 3.5"-4".. then he became a a__hole!! he started beating up my oscar, so he got fished out to live in a 5 gallon temporarily until he fixes his manners! LOL!


----------



## Edarion

o so you don't have the hillstream loaches anymore. i see.
how do you grow a java moss floor?


----------



## eternity302

=) Get a mesh! you can go home depot, michael's craft, or canadian tire to get those flat plastic mesh! then get java moss and let it grow!

Hillstream loach wuz around for a long long time! UNTIL, well, umm.. i had 5 neon tetras, 11 japonica shrimps, 3 hill stream loach and an oto cat inside! it wuz one of my FIRST planted tanks! Anyways, i told my gf that we dun have to vaccuum ALL the dirt and debris becuz it acts as fertillizer for the plants.. she didn't believe me.. she vaccuumed everything... all plants started dying... then neon tetras didnt thrive with no plants in the tank... and then i just gave up! Ditch the tank and let it be, that seriously got me upset! Anyways, for the rest, I think she gave it to our friends that adopted them all!


----------



## Edarion

haha that's hillarious. Good story.


----------



## effox

I like the reticulated hillstream loach, never had the more popular one before.

I'm attempting the carpet as well, but its fissidens, so it's taking for ever... I'll dump my java moss back into the tank and try the same thing, I think, it's wasn't happy in my 10 gallon.


----------



## eternity302

Thank you!

Now it's all about ONE big community tank! And collecting rare/hard to find fish!
Like Apistogramma Sp. Steel Blue, Gold German Balloon Ram, Moustache Danio, Pink Chalceus! =) Stuff like that, they're not that rare, just HARD to find!


----------



## Edarion

eternity302 said:


> Oh.. pretty much I'm growing a java moss floor.. quite successful so far! It's also filled with hornwart? dun remember what it's called! I started my red crystal shrimp colony, bought it from Shrimpgirl on the forum.. bought like 35 of em! And housed with several guppies that I'm trying to breed, and a few horned snails! Pretty much this is my girlfriend's tank!
> The other 5 gallon is housed with rocks onlly, I am trying to grow java moss on them!
> The last 5 gallon ONLY has one convict cichlid, I had 10 convict cichlids that I wuz trying to feed my oscar with, but he decided that he turn the smallest one into his bestfriend, so from 1 inch, this guy has grown to 3.5"-4".. then he became a a__hole!! he started beating up my oscar, so he got fished out to live in a 5 gallon temporarily until he fixes his manners! LOL!


How do you know when you've overstocked your tank?


----------



## Smiladon

You could try a tank with Rams (German Blue, Electric Blue, Yellow etc)
They can go in a planted tank or without planted.

Mix them up with some Fancy guppies or other livebearers for mix of colors and you are set 

_[I didn't read all 8 pages, so if someone already mentioned this, then ignore the post]_


----------



## Edarion

LOL. interesting. 3-4 Rams?


----------



## Smiladon

Edarion said:


> LOL. interesting. 3-4 Rams?


I think 2 pairs should be fun to watch. Give them a natural separator in the middle (plant/wood etc) and they will stay on their side... or 3-4 males would also do.


----------



## eternity302

Sorry, was at work all day!!! Anyway, as Smiladon was saying, those are GOOD suggestions!
And how do you know when you're overstocked? When your fish can hardly swim freely, and your nitrate and ammonia is raising in a uncontrollable condition! Anyways, I'm completely overstocked with fish if you use the calculator, but fish swims freely, 0 nitrate, and 0 ammonia, so I wouldn't consider it overstock! =)


----------



## Smiladon

check out this video : 




this was my 125G a few months ago. I thought this was overstocked, so I took this video to post it here and ask people for their opinions. So far everyone said that its really good and not overstocked.
FYI, I have 2 FX5s, 2 powerheads, 1 Hydro Sponge V for filtration in this tank.

As long as the fish have enough space to swim and are happy, it should be OK (provided ample filtration/plants)


----------



## eternity302

Yup, saw that video few days ago! Nice tank btw!!! But That's not overstock at all =) LOL~ U have no clue how my tank looks.. HAHAHA!! completely overstocked!!


----------



## Edarion

Well. Do you think I've overstocked
8-9 Danios
4 Red eyed tetras
2 Platys
3 Cories and a Sailfin


----------



## eternity302

I don't really consider anything really overstock unless the fish can hardly swim and they cant even turn around!
Ask yourself, if you were in a 4x4 room, will you be happy? or will you be happier in a 100x100 feet room? yeah, that's spacious, but are you happy?
I have ALOT of fish, and yes, if i follow those calculators, yes, i'm over stocked! BUT, no, my nitrite is at 0, and no, my ammonia is at 0, and no, they got tons of room to wim around in with tons of other fish!

I honestly find that overstock is if your fish don't even have room to swim, your fish will get too big for the tank, and your water parameters will spike in a day or two!

So it all depends, everyone's gonna consider it a little different, just my opinion!


----------



## Edarion

lol that's so hillarious. ur like the perfect fish guy. Definitely unorthodox.


----------



## CRS Fan

I'd say go with a school of Asian Rummy Nose rasbora (Swabwa resplendens). Here are a couple of links to this beauty Canadian Aquatics (mykiss) should have in shortly http://www.evoscaping.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/image43.jpg and http://www.aquaryus.com/photos/poissons/Sawbwa resplendens.jpg. This is a rare species that I have never seen in the lower mainland to date.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## eternity302

LOL! At the end, remember, it's YOUR aquarium right? LOL!

AND WHOAH WHOAH WHOAH!!! those are some sexy fish! wait.. i forgot the word, EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Edarion

Funny... that's the same beef I have with Canadian Aquatics


----------



## eternity302

I bought a bit of fish from Canadian Aquatics (Mykiss) last time.. completely satisfied!
But still waiting for some color to show on my apistogramma cockatoo triple reds.. so far.. hardly anything! while all the other fish i got, they're all thriving!

This hobby aint getting cheap at all.. it just build up so quickly!


----------



## Edarion

Yes, I never doubted them on their fish quality though. Very good fish. They carry species that you can find nowhere else


----------



## j2daff

Hey bud Here's some pictures of my electric Blue Rams and Congo Tetras. I've also added a link to a stocking calc. for you to use as a reference. It's also posted somewhere else on this the forums as well.

I wouldn't recommend Congo's in a tank shorter that 36 inches though as they like to swim. If you really want them IPU has some small ones on for a really good price (around $4, I think).

Here's some ideas for you.

top dwellers 
hatchet fish may work, I think there is a few different varieties.

Mid
I love Rams my self and they stay a bit smaller than Krib, which makes them a little better in a 15g. There are a number of varieties for you to choose from (wild, GBR, elctric blue, bolivian, balloon, gold). I like the GBR and Electric Blues my self. THe electric Blues really stand out and are currently the rarest but you will pay a premium for them. Most places $25-$30. There was a place in Abbi selling them for $17 which is the cheapest I have seen.
You could also add any small Tetra/barbs/Rasbora, platy, molly, etc

There are also a good number of killi fish species out there, which range in size, colours, water requirements etc. Some are easier to find than others.



















http://www.aqadvisor.com/

Good luck hope some of this helped.


----------



## eternity302

Nice rams =) wish i got those rams... but hate to make the drive out there!


----------



## Edarion

wow thanks. very nice pictures.


----------



## j2daff

Edarion said:


> wow thanks. very nice pictures.


You're welcome.

I recommend not rushing to much as you will run out of room and still want other fish. Take some time to do a little research, specially on water parameters to make sure the fish are compatible as far as the temp, ph, etc. Look at some of the sponsors web sites as most have pics and see if and of the fish stand out to you. There's also a members picture section for ideas.

I would also recommend the stocking calc again as it is a useful tool, specially for a 15g tank which is in the general scheme of thing a small tank and could be over stocked quickly.


----------



## Edarion

That's actually quite a good idea, anyone got a good idea for plecos?


----------

